# Shed Retrieval - UKC Elite Shed Dogs



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What's a shed?


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

cwag said:


> What's a shed?


Deer shed their antlers every winter/spring. Shed retrieval is becoming a popular sport here in Michigan in the spring once the snow thaws.


----------

